# differences in the new Onix carbon???



## toddf (Feb 29, 2008)

Could anyone tell me the difference between the t700 carbon on the 07 onix and the t700s carbon on the 08 onix? will i feel a "real" difference?


----------



## LmtdSlip (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.torayusa.com/cfa/highstrength.html
I think the s is the new version of the T700.

My _*guess *_is that you couldn't feel the difference if your life depended on it.


----------

